
Ask HN: Do you collect in-app customer feedback? - memn0nis
Curious to know if others collect in-app feedback in your products (e.g., about bugs and feature requests)? If so, what tools do you use to collect and analyze the feedback?
======
staller
We use Intercom so our users are able to open up a chat and leave us feedback
or get help when they need it.

From there we do some very light tagging that is looked over in a short
monthly meeting.

We open tickets for bugs (as they come in) so they can be addressed.

~~~
memn0nis
Sounds like its mostly inbound from users? Do you also proactively reach out
to customers for interviewS?

~~~
staller
Only recently we've started reaching out to our power users to get feedback on
newer redesigns and functionality. I believe we reach out to them over
Intercom & email.

------
probinso
We have a button that opens their email client. This possibly wouldn't scale,
but our usercount is not intended to get arbitrarily high. We then read those
emails and respond to them

------
muzani
Whenever possible, yes. It keeps them from posting complaints on the app
stores.

